# Welche Feder Commencal DH V2



## valdus (30. Juli 2013)

Hey zusammen,

ich fahre seit kurzem nen Commencal V2 DH und habe noch bissel Probleme mit dem Setup.
Hinten ist nen RC4 verbaut vorne eine Boxxer Race.

Der Dämpfer hat ne 350er Feder und die Boxxer ne rote Feder verbaut.
Ich wiege so um die 72-75kg je nach Protektoren, Kleidung etc.

Das Fahrwerk fühlt sich ziemlich unausgeglichen an hinten bissel zu weich vorne zu hart^^
Bei der Gabel liegt der Sag bei naja 25%-28%..ca. 
Spielen mit der Dämpfung hat auch noch nicht den passenden Effekt gebracht.

Welche Federn fahrt ihr bei meinem Gewicht?

Grüße


----------

